# Have you concieved on Clomid?



## Happysmiles (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello! 

Just wondering from those who have concieved on Clomid, what signs you had?? in the 2 ww? Also what signs did you have of ovulation? 

THanks muchly x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

At ovulation I walked like John Wayne I honestly didn't think I could put my legs together, it was very painful.  I concieved on 50mg of clomid and had every side effect ever mentioned, I really was considering if I could do another month I was so bad on it!!  

HTH and Good Luck

Bev xx


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Im only on my first round of clomid, but i have also had some side effects, hot flushes in day and worse at night, headaches, twinges/pain on lower right side approaching ovulation and also just felt really light headed and rubbish!!!!

Still very hopeful for this month tho and will be taking again if doesn't work this month, im on 50mg cd 2-6!!

Hope this helps!!


x


----------



## LeLaben (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi

i'm only on my first round at 50mg, not had a lot of side effects but definitely feeling hot and lots more CM than usual! Today have had a niggly pain in the bottom of my tummy - bit like mild period pain but only on day 14 today


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Happysmiles,

I conceived my son 2 months after 8 cycles of clomid (while waiting for my Lap & Dye appointment to come round), during the 2ww i didn't have any symptoms as such, just sore (.Y.) and during the pregnancy the only symptoms i had were tiredness & af pains.

While on clomid i suffered hot flushes and the odd headache.  I was on 100mg day 2-6

Good luck 2 u all 
TK x


----------



## Nicola1977 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Happysmiles,

I conceived on my first 3 tries with Clomid. Unfortunately I had early miscarriages with all three but at least it showed that the Clomid was effective. I have a work colleague who has conceived twice with Clomid on her first go with her son and her second go with her daughter. Lots of good results from it! I had scans prior to ovulation but could tell when I was ovulating as I had severe discomfort in one or both sides. Think it is because the follicles grow so big before ovulation. Once I'd ovulated the pain went completely. 

Good luck with ur 2ww x


----------



## Happysmiles (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks all for sharing your experiences! 

Sadly BFN again this month..... but it was my first month off positive signs on Comid, a peak on CBFM & TMI Pink when I wiped

Soooo with luck maybe next month will be more successful for us


----------



## heatherg189 (Mar 31, 2010)

i conceived on clomid on cycle 6 cant say i had any side affects unfortunately i miscarried at 8wks i am on clomid again and on cycle 10 all in high hopes for good results this time .

good luck to every1 on clomid hope it works


----------



## KellyB73 (Mar 3, 2010)

I conceived on my 7th round of Clomid, was convinced it was never going to work by then but I was wrong!  I had extra cramps during my 2ww, very similar to period pains which meant I thought my period was about to arrive and the cramps started about 5 days before my period was due.  Apart from that I can't remember feeling any different.  I remember my tummy feeling quite tender too.
Oddly the month we did get our BFP was the month we only DTD twice!  I would get slight pains when I ovulated, like I could feel it pop  but I only ever felt it on one side.  I did use ovulation pee sticks some months too which helped me discover that I ovulated earlier in my cycle (around day 10-11 if I remember correctly).
The first month was the worst for side effects, headache and stomach pains mostly.  Didn't really suffer too much for the rest of the cycles which was another reason I thought it wasn't working!  Well it did work because my Clomid baby is now nearly 8 months old and fast asleep in his cot...
Good luck to you xx


----------



## LeLaben (Mar 22, 2010)

Well my day 21 bloods came back that I had definitely OVd on my first cycle of 50mg Clomid so feeling very positive. Love reading all the success stories


----------



## DaisyD (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi,
I took 50mg of Clomid for my first cycle but didn't ovulate. Increased to 100mg for my second cycle and I'm now almost 15 weeks pregnant!  Have had a scan and saw one beautiful baby and heard a lovely heartbeat.
After being diagnosed with PCOS when I was 16 I managed to convince myself I probably wouldn't be able to have children so I am feeling very blessed right now. It can be a difficult and emotional journey but hang in there!!!
Good luck and baby dust to all  xxx


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Daisy thats fantastic news congrats to u!!!

x


----------

